# Solved: FakeAlert



## anu2010 (May 19, 2010)

Hi

I am running my laptop on windows 7 64 bit. My computer keeps freezing.I ran Bitdefender 2011 & it found no problems however it cannot do any updates recently the computer keeps freezing. I uninstalled bitdefender & downloaded Mcafee Stinger & it picked up FakeAlert trojan " windows\downloaded program files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.EXE" IT ALSO SAID THAT IT WAS A FakeAlert trojan. How do I get rid of FakeAlert. Please help.
Anu2010


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

If you are running no other virus protection you can download http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## anu2010 (May 19, 2010)

tx will do. would this trojan also affect my external hard drive?


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

There is that possibility although chances are slim as most target Windows and stuff. Disconnect them and get your system clean and then connect and scan them


----------



## anu2010 (May 19, 2010)

thank you ..it seems that the problem is solved

so sorry not yet solved see my next post.


----------



## anu2010 (May 19, 2010)

Hi Samsung
I ran another scan with stinger after running the microsoft security essentials & Bitdender. Stinger once again picke up fake alert. as per notepad below that I saved ...

McAfee(r) Labs Stinger(tm) Version 10.1.0.1451 built on Mar 9 2011
Copyright (c) 2011 McAfee, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Virus data file v1000.0000 created on Mar 9 2011.
Ready to scan for 2249 viruses, trojans and variants.
Scan initiated on Fri Mar 11 11:10:08 2011
Number of clean files: 985
Scan initiated on Fri Mar 11 11:12:53 2011
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe
Found the FakeAlert!fakealert-REP trojan !!!
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe is infected with the FakeAlert!fakealert-REP virus !!!
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe could not be repaired.
Number of clean files: 22
Number of infected files: 1
McAfee(r) Labs Stinger(tm) Version 10.1.0.1451 built on Mar 9 2011
Copyright (c) 2011 McAfee, Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Virus data file v1000.0000 created on Mar 9 2011.
Ready to scan for 2249 viruses, trojans and variants.
Scan initiated on Fri Mar 11 11:10:08 2011
Number of clean files: 985
Scan initiated on Fri Mar 11 11:12:53 2011
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe
Found the FakeAlert!fakealert-REP trojan !!!
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe is infected with the FakeAlert!fakealert-REP virus !!!
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.exe could not be repaired.
Number of clean files: 22
Number of infected files: 1


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

add take ownership and go that folder and try to delete it
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...ership-to-explorer-right-click-menu-in-vista/


----------



## anu2010 (May 19, 2010)

tnx ..it worked. I ran another sca with stinger & IT IS GONE ! Thank you


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Good glad you got it fixed :up:, mark first post as solved
oops you did


----------



## SincerelyJo (Apr 17, 2011)

So I downloaded the software, but what file did you delete to make the virus go away?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

What software did you download, and what virus do you think you have?

FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.EXE in the original post was probably not a virus at all. It is an installer for Flashplayer Active-X, that was flagged as a virus by McAfee.


----------



## SincerelyJo (Apr 17, 2011)

so I have a Fake Alert virus and when I ran Stinger from McAfee it said that the trojan was found in the FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER.EXE...but it said that it could not fix it. So I began to do research online when I discovered this forum, so I downloaded the "take ownership" file. I'm not technical, so I was not really sure what to do. I did delete the FP_AX...file, and am re-running the Stinger app...but I still get the Fake Virus alert. Not sure what to do to get rid of it.


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

Its a false positive with Stinger. I d/l latest and it found and deleted the file. That's just the installer, it is already installed so makes no difference. If you have no other virus checker, install the MSE above and let it scan it finds nothing wroung with that file.
Another d/l scanner is http://www.microsoft.com/security/scanner/en-us/default.aspx


----------



## SincerelyJo (Apr 17, 2011)

I do have teh standard McAfee security on my pc and it didn't catch it at all. I'll try the one from MS. Thanks!


----------



## Samsung (Nov 14, 2002)

SincerelyJo and anyone else
A false positive is where one scanner marks a file as a security risk when nothing is actually wrong. Sometimes its better to try different things like malwarebytes free version or the Microsoft Safety Scanner thing. There are cases where a virus names itself identical to files that are valid but in this case I think the Stinger is messing up(False Positive) you can submit the file to McAfee for their inspection by looking through the options in your installed version.


----------

